# Rip Sweet Loco



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That is just horrible. I am sure she also blames herself to some degree and i know from experience that makes it even worse. my thoughts go to the family.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh Lord. what a horrible story. So sorry for your friend and her dog.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

prayers for your friend.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Oh I feel sick...that must have been horrific. I am so, so sorry. Pls tell her we're all thinking about her.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Prayers and thoughts, tragic accident


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so so sorry...


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Can't imagine the pain she must feel right now...sending warm thoughts and cyber hugs for her


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That is so horrible, I'm so sorry!


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

that's awful............. I'm so sorry.

please let her know I'm thinking of her. rest easy loco girl.

Debbie & mason


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh that is so sad. Very tragic. My thoughts go out to them.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

OMG To have to see that. It just breaks my heart hearing it I can see why they would have to sedate her. I can imagine how many times she will see thins replayed over in her dreams. My thoughts and prayers for your friend.

Good Speed Loco.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

That is just terrible. Please tell her sorry for me. RIP sweet Loco.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

How awful to lose a beloved dog in an accident. But to watch it die in such a tragic way must be unbearable. Please tell your sister's friend that she and Loco are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Prayers for your friend, that's horrible.


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

my prayers to your friend. My heart goes out to her.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

How terrible i really do feel for you that is something everybody dreads.
Sweet Loco RIP and  play happily at the bridge with my two angels Sadie and Meg.

Maggie
xx


----------

